# What web browser do you use?



## voyagerfan99

As the title says, what web browser do you prefer to use?


----------



## DMGrier

Thank you Voyagerfan99 for creating the new thread, I chose Chrome.

What I am interested to see is about a year back or two I read that Chrome is officially the most widely used web browser in the world, I am curious if we will see this on the forum.


----------



## johnb35

I've voted Pale Moon and also stickied the thread.


----------



## DMGrier

johnb35 said:


> I've voted Pale Moon and also stickied the thread.



John thank you for closing the other thread and making this one a sticky. Why do you chose Pale Moon, is there a feature that separates it from the rest?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Palemoon runs a bit better than Firefox on Windows and has some features not available in Firefox anymore.

I use Chrome, better performance than even Palemoon in my experience, better sync, and the UI is beautiful.


----------



## johnb35

DMGrier said:


> John thank you for closing the other thread and making this one a sticky. Why do you chose Pale Moon, is there a feature that separates it from the rest?



I've really liked Pale Moon ever since I started using it for a few reasons.  

1.  It saves my password for moderator control panel and for when I need to do moderating within the forum so I don't have to reenter it each every time, IE wouldn't save it for some reason.  

2.  It's definately a lot faster than firefox as Lucas said. I tried firefox when I was wanting to change browsers and firefox was just too slow opening and loading home page while pale moon was almost instantly.  

3.  I really don't like the new versions of IE and IE 8 was just having way too many issues for me to continue using it.

Oops, almost forgot one.

4.  I freaking hate chrome lol


----------



## PCunicorn

I don't know yet lol. I use Chrome, but Chrome for Android Tablet sucks because of one tiny thing, the tabs have a tiny x that's quite hard to click, the iPad one has good buttons so why doesn't this one? And Opera is quite nice (for Android tablets) but feels like it's still in beta. Quite slow TBH. Not loading pages but switching tabs etc. Opera Classic is good but feels like it wasn't designed for tablets. Also I am talking about Android tablets because that's what influences my decision for desktop.


----------



## DMGrier

PCunicorn said:


> I don't know yet lol. I use Chrome, but Chrome for Android Tablet sucks because of one tiny thing, the tabs have a tiny x that's quite hard to click, the iPad one has good buttons so why doesn't this one? And Opera is quite nice (for Android tablets) but feels like it's still in beta. Quite slow TBH. Not loading pages but switching tabs etc. Opera Classic is good but feels like it wasn't designed for tablets. Also I am talking about Android tablets because that's what influences my decision for desktop.



Makes sense, I use chrome just because the sync is easier then FF and is flawless across my mobile platforms, Chromebook and Linux boxes across my house.

John I see your point, I don't care for FF in Windows. For me I always have stability problems with FF and it always crashes, so I might give Pale Moon a go the next time I get a Windows Machine. Though I well say other then the sync, I have had great luck with FF on Linux, seems just as fast and reliable as Chrome but I still use Chrome cause of the cross platform sync.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I don't know yet lol. I use Chrome, but Chrome for Android Tablet sucks because of one tiny thing, the tabs have a tiny x that's quite hard to click, the iPad one has good buttons so why doesn't this one?



I have a Nexus 7 2013 and I haven't had any issues closing tabs in Chrome.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have a Nexus 7 2013 and I haven't had any issues closing tabs in Chrome.



He is just complaining about how small they made the "x" to close the tabs.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> He is just complaining about how small they made the "x" to close the tabs.



And he said it was "hard to click", which is what I was referring to.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> And he said it was "hard to click", which is what I was referring to.



oh, see your point. To me not a big deal since if I am going to be running multiple tabs I just hop into the desktop.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have a Nexus 7 2013 and I haven't had any issues closing tabs in Chrome.



I guess I just need to get used to it, but for gods sake it's a 10 inch tablet and has tiny buttons, but the iPad one does not


----------



## salvage-this

Chrome for me.  Pale Moon is a close second.


----------



## Geoff

Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome


----------



## AlienMenace

Pale Moon is what I run


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome Chrome



Yep, Chrome for me too. Been using it nearly 3 years now.


----------



## PCunicorn

I have been using it for 4 years now. Ha I beat you!


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> I have been using it for 4 years now. Ha I beat you!



Well before I permanently switched to Chrome I was using Opera for about a year or two and before that IE8. IE8 was the last version of IE which I used as my default browser. I remember it getting so slow so in the end I just got Opera and that was great but I switched to Chrome because the newer releases of Opera kept crashing for me.

I remember downloading Chrome when it first came out a long time ago but I didn't use it as my default browser haha.


----------



## DMGrier

spirit said:


> Well before I permanently switched to Chrome I was using Opera for about a year or two and before that IE8. IE8 was the last version of IE which I used as my default browser. I remember it getting so slow so in the end I just got Opera and that was great but I switched to Chrome because the newer releases of Opera kept crashing for me.
> 
> I remember downloading Chrome when it first came out a long time ago but I didn't use it as my default browser haha.



I use to run Opera back when I first started using Linux, I remember liking it just cause it seemed to have more features then any other browser and remember watching other browser adopt some of Opera features. Haven't used Opera since 2009 though, might give it a download to see how it has changed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> I use to run Opera back when I first started using Linux, I remember liking it just cause it seemed to have more features then any other browser and remember watching other browser adopt some of Opera features. Haven't used Opera since 2009 though, might give it a download to see how it has changed.



I started using Opera around 2009 as well, never used IE I can proudly say. Switched to Chrome in 2011 and didn't look back.

Opera used to be a great browser, but then they switched to Webkit and fired a lot of talented developers, and now the browser is basically Chrome with a red icon. Not worth using anymore as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> I started using Opera around 2009 as well, never used IE I can proudly say. Switched to Chrome in 2011 and didn't look back.
> 
> Opera used to be a great browser, but then they switched to Webkit and fired a lot of talented developers, and now the browser is basically Chrome with a red icon. Not worth using anymore as far as I'm concerned.



Well I just installed Opera and like you said it feels just like Chrome, Unfortunately though there for Linux is slow with updates, Windows and OS X are on version 16 I believe and Linux is on version 12 and according to the Opera website they will not have a new Linux version available until version 18 or 19.

Being a older version it probably more relates to Chromium since I know Chromium for a while was not keeping up with the Chrome releases.


----------



## spirit

I last used it in 2010 I think - Opera 10.51 and 10.52 were the versions I liked. 10.53 kept crashing for me so I switched to Chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> Being a older version it probably more relates to Chromium since I know Chromium for a while was not keeping up with the Chrome releases.



And apparently, Chromium still isn't keeping up with the Chrome releases, at least on Ubuntu. Talked to a guy today who said Chromium is stuck on version 25 for him.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> And apparently, Chromium still isn't keeping up with the Chrome releases, at least on Ubuntu. Talked to a guy today who said Chromium is stuck on version 25 for him.



Yeah been hearing the same thing, funny how Chromium almost became the default browser for Ubuntu for the 13.04 release, god I hate Canonical.


----------



## OvenMaster

Been using Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox family since 1998. I never use IE, and I can't stand Chrome's GUI.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Oh the days of Netscape


----------



## linkin

Still use firefox, but their recent changes to the way you're "allowed" to run plugins is stupid... yes I know adobe reader 9 is outdated but I see no benefit from upgrading since I only get pdf's from legit places. Means I can't view them in the browser now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linkin said:


> Still use firefox, but their recent changes to the way you're "allowed" to run plugins is stupid... yes I know adobe reader 9 is outdated but I see no benefit from upgrading since I only get pdf's from legit places. Means I can't view them in the browser now



Firefox does have a built-in PDF viewer but it doesn't work that well. Chrome's had one for years.


----------



## Harry Potter

Ive been using chrome for a few years now.  Used to have firefox but got sick of it was running way to slow for me and using to many system resources.


----------



## johnb35

lucasbytegenius said:


> I have a Nexus 7 2013 and I haven't had any issues closing tabs in Chrome.



So Lucas,

Is 7" big enough for you?  Or would you rather have the 10".  I've really interested in getting the nexus but don't know if I want the 7 or 10 inch screen.


----------



## PCunicorn

Well I have had a 7 inch and 10 inch tablet, and I have to say 10 inch is definitely nicer. But much less portable. In fact I am going for a 7 inch tablet again next probably. Depends on your needs, go to a store and try them both.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the size of 10". It's just large enough to still be small.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

johnb35 said:


> So Lucas,
> 
> Is 7" big enough for you?  Or would you rather have the 10".  I've really interested in getting the nexus but don't know if I want the 7 or 10 inch screen.



7" is just fine for me. I don't browse this forum on it though. I like the 7" size because it fits in my pocket.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Pale Moon here.
I see this wasn't made a public poll any reason for that?
Just asking.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> Pale Moon here.
> I see this wasn't made a public poll any reason for that?
> Just asking.



No reason to make it public. It'll blow up like the last poll so it would be pointless to sift through a billion names.


----------



## PCunicorn

I voted Chrome because I don't see myself changing anytime soon.


----------



## irongeek2012

I like old school TOR is my browser of choice for hiding my information, hiding traces etc... and surfing the net anonymously (with other apps of course) .   Chrome second place.  When surfing porn always use firefox  becaus of the options and settings to configure to hide your traces.


----------



## PCunicorn

Lol Incognito mode hides all traces. Cache, login data, history, etc. I know Firefox has something similar that does the same thing, there is no reason to use 2 different browsers. Also TOR is pretty overkill for most people.


----------



## irongeek2012

> Lol Incognito mode hides all traces. Cache, login data, history, etc. I know Firefox has something similar that does the same thing, there is no reason to use 2 different browsers. Also TOR is pretty overkill for most people.



   If you use google chrome in incognito mode while surfing the net nothing ever gets logged.  I use google chrome and my web browser of choice but surfing a little more discreet I use TOR with SSL. To each their own I guess but I perfer running two web browsers. 



> TOR is pretty overkill for most people



  You can have a field day on the TOR network.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

irongeek2012 said:


> If you use google chrome in incognito mode while surfing the net nothing ever gets logged.  I use google chrome and my web browser of choice but surfing a little more discreet I use TOR with SSL. To each their own I guess but I perfer running two web browsers.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a field day on the TOR network.



You do realize the Tor browser is Firefox, right?
Also, Tor is overkill for most people, unless you're a hacker or an international fugitive. If you're trying to hide your porn history you don't need to use Tor.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> You do realize the Tor browser is Firefox, right?
> Also, Tor is overkill for most people, unless you're a hacker or an international fugitive. If you're trying to hide your porn history you don't need to use Tor.



Yes, this.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> You do realize the Tor browser is Firefox, right?
> Also, Tor is overkill for most people, unless you're a hacker or an international fugitive. If you're trying to hide your porn history you don't need to use Tor.



Tor is a joke, the NSA has been breaking through Tor security with little to no problems.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> Tor is a joke, the NSA has been breaking through Tor security with little to no problems.



Agreed.


----------



## DMGrier

For those of you fans of FF, Australis is landing in the nightly builds. Highly improved U/I and the one thing I was watching on the Linux Action show when they were demoing FF Australis that they kept ranting about how much faster it was then Chrome with the new release with rendering web pages. The only reason I would trust that is Chris on the show is a Chrome fan boy but honestly it sounds like the FF Australis going to nightly builds and soon to ever one is going to be the biggest change we have seen in a long time. Check it out...

https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2013/11/australis-is-landing-in-firefox-nightly/


----------



## amusa

Firefox and Safari.


----------



## PCunicorn

DMGrier said:


> For those of you fans of FF, Australis is landing in the nightly builds. Highly improved U/I and the one thing I was watching on the Linux Action show when they were demoing FF Australis that they kept ranting about how much faster it was then Chrome with the new release with rendering web pages. The only reason I would trust that is Chris on the show is a Chrome fan boy but honestly it sounds like the FF Australis going to nightly builds and soon to ever one is going to be the biggest change we have seen in a long time. Check it out...
> 
> https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2013/11/australis-is-landing-in-firefox-nightly/



I am trying it out now, it's okay but looks more like a older browser then firefox v4+. I like the big orange Firefox button at the top left, it really adds character. But this one just looks more curvy and bland, and without the big button. It also seems to me, to keep from imitating chrome, they are keeping some valuable space saving features out, like the Omnibox that combines search and URLs.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> For those of you fans of FF, Australis is landing in the nightly builds. Highly improved U/I and the one thing I was watching on the Linux Action show when they were demoing FF Australis that they kept ranting about how much faster it was then Chrome with the new release with rendering web pages. The only reason I would trust that is Chris on the show is a Chrome fan boy but honestly it sounds like the FF Australis going to nightly builds and soon to ever one is going to be the biggest change we have seen in a long time. Check it out...
> 
> https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2013/11/australis-is-landing-in-firefox-nightly/



It's already in the nightly builds and it's a clone of Chrome's UI, basically. Oh well, Mozilla is known for not being very original with their UIs, they copied Opera's UI in Firefox 4.
The screenshots in that article lie, by the way.


----------



## ivtec

I like Firefox for the simple fact that it doesn't bother me with 
(Keying) shit  as chromium does. when you install it and sigh in,and the dictionaries are easier.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> It's already in the nightly builds and it's a clone of Chrome's UI, basically. Oh well, Mozilla is known for not being very original with their UIs, they copied Opera's UI in Firefox 4.
> The screenshots in that article lie, by the way.



Actually, I see very little resemblance ti chrome. Stop being such a Chrome fanboy, I use Chrome and love it but I do not blindly hate other browsers.


----------



## DMGrier

ivtec said:


> I like Firefox for the simple fact that it doesn't bother me with
> (Keying) shit  as chromium does. when you install it and sigh in,and the dictionaries are easier.



+1

I recently had to stop using Chrome or Chromium thanks to my college website did a massive update and nothing is working in Chrome.

To everyone else: Remember it is a nightly build and the dev's said there is still much work that needs to be done so many changes are still coming when you look at what they want to get completed.

In terms with how it looks yes I will admit it is Chromish, but I could care less how it looks I just care how it renders my web pages and lately Chrome has been giving me hell with this.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Actually, I see very little resemblance ti chrome. Stop being such a Chrome fanboy, I use Chrome and love it but I do not blindly hate other browsers.



Then you need to get your eyes checked out.


----------



## PCunicorn

I see a lot of similarity here  

The only very similar thing I see is the menu button.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> I see a lot of similarity here
> 
> The only very similar thing I see is the menu button.


For starters you could have put the same web page in both browsers.  Most of the differences are the default window when you open the browser.


----------



## ivtec

PCunicorn said:


> I see a lot of similarity here
> 
> The only very similar thing I see is the menu button.





Compare which browser is more friendly and more effective and simple to use!


----------



## DMGrier

It's the same shape of the tabs which throw people off in thinking it is chrome like, but everything else looks different. Thanks PCunicorn for the side by side comparison.


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> For starters you could have put the same web page in both browsers.  Most of the differences are the default window when you open the browser.







DMGrier, that is true, but I still see little resemblance between the tabs. The tabs are taller and curvier on Firefox Nightly. Uglier if you ask me, but still quite a bit different. One thing I quite like about FF is the smooth scrolling, which Chrome has as an experimental feature on chrome://flags but still only works in very few sites it seems like.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> It's the same shape of the tabs which throw people off in thinking it is chrome like, but everything else looks different. Thanks PCunicorn for the side by side comparison.



The menu icon as well and the location of the menu.


----------



## PCunicorn

lucasbytegenius said:


> The menu icon as well and the location of the menu.



Yeah, the similarity between those two bothers me. But it's probably just a temporary placeholder, if it's not I will be slightly ticked off.


----------



## DMGrier

Honestly I could care less about what icons look like, being they updated the look is what appeals to me. I am still trying to figure out why Chrome is struggling to run websites the wife and I rely on so much, so until then I will just embrace the new FF and have stability.


----------



## spirit

For God's sake guys. So what it resembles Chrome 'a little bit'? That's not a reason not to use it. You use it because it works for you. It's a flippin' web browser at the end of the day.


----------



## DMGrier

spirit said:


> For God's sake guys. So what it resembles Chrome 'a little bit'? That's not a reason not to use it. You use it because it works for you. It's a flippin' web browser at the end of the day.



That is what I basically said.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah, the similarity between those two bothers me. But it's probably just a temporary placeholder, if it's not I will be slightly ticked off.



It's not, they've been planning it like that for the past year or two. Here's an old mockup: http://people.mozilla.org/~shorland...ecs/australis-design-specs-windows7-aero.html


----------



## ABenz99

I only like chrome


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

The best web browser is the one which suits your needs the best...

Jesus...


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> The best web browser is the one which suits your needs the best...
> 
> Jesus...



Jesus isn't a web browser...


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> Jesus isn't a web browser...



lol


----------



## DMGrier

I would like to apologize for posting something that is starting a flame war. I only referenced Chrome as it is known to be pretty quick and for those who use FF and did not know about this nightly build may have been interested in FF getting some performance boost and a nice new U/I.

I use FF cause in the statement from S.T.A.R.S. that is what fits my needs the best right now.


----------



## PCunicorn

There is absolutely no need to apologise and it wasn't really a flame war. Just a friendly debate, something that happens a LOT on this forum (though not always friendly ).


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> ...(though not always friendly ).



You got that right...


----------



## linkin

Chrome would be awesome if google weren't being such dicks, and having an awful UI. Granted, default firefox one is no better, but at least you can customise it 

IE is just there because old people use it


----------



## DMGrier

linkin said:


> Chrome would be awesome if google weren't being such dicks, and having an awful UI. Granted, default firefox one is no better, but at least you can customise it
> 
> IE is just there because old people use it



I understand the awful UI with lack of customization but why is google being dicks?


----------



## spirit

DMGrier said:


> I understand the awful UI with lack of customization but why is google being dicks?



Probably to do with their privacy terms or something.

And the Chrome UI is fine for me.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, I actually love the Chrome UI. Link in, what do you like if you dont like Fire fox's or Chrome's UI? Persoannly I actually like IE's UI the best, sucks it's browsing performance isnt as good and is less secure. And yes, Jason, Google's security policy sucks. 


Yeah I saw that earlier WeatherMan, quite hilarious


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I don't need to do anything to Chrome's UI because it's fine the way it is. With Firefox, it's all sorts of screwed up and I have to fix it. I have to move the refresh button where I can actually click the damn thing, I remove the search box because it's useless, and dear god that addon bar is annoying and cluttering.

The UI isn't awful if you can't customize it, there's a lot more to a UI than just customization, which is something Mozilla is only recently figuring out.


----------



## G80FTW

Actually just gone done cleaning up both my browsers.  I use FireFox and Chrome for different things but mainly FireFox.

I used to use Chrome since it came out but last year they updated it and made it suck so I stopped using it.

I dont really understand what the big deal is about the UI.  Its a web browser, to me the UI doesnt matter because Im not using it but 1% of the time.  The only part of the UI I actually use in a browser is the address bar and favorites bar.  Aside from those 2 things its not like Im sitting here playing with the web browser itself. I think its stupid to compare them that way.  I would compare them based on speed and security.  And even on that measure, it depends more on the computer than the browser.  A browser is a browser to me.  Except IE. IE is horrible.  Mostly because its Microsoft


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Netscape FTW!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPaHEBSCiUs


Hahaha!!!


----------



## DMGrier

WeatherMan said:


>



I am not really a religious man, but listening to Microsoft is like listening to the serpent telling me to pull fruit from the sacred tree. Just to smart for that.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

G80FTW said:


> I dont really understand what the big deal is about the UI.  Its a web browser, to me the UI doesnt matter because Im not using it but 1% of the time.  The only part of the UI I actually use in a browser is the address bar and favorites bar.  Aside from those 2 things its not like Im sitting here playing with the web browser itself. I think its stupid to compare them that way.  I would compare them based on speed and security.  And even on that measure, it depends more on the computer than the browser.  A browser is a browser to me.  Except IE. IE is horrible.  Mostly because its Microsoft



If you use anything in a program, you're using its UI. Doesn't matter what you do. 
You can also view web browsers as programs who render UIs of websites on the Internet. Some of them render them better than others. Some do fairly well but also make it easier to do important things, while others let you go crazy with the browser's UI while sacrificing speed and ease of use. And others just suck at doing anything in general, namely IE before IE11.

As for speed and computer dependency, I've had better results with Chrome on a lot more computers than I've had with Firefox on those computers. 
So in the end, it is up to your perception, and you can definitely be proud of the fact you think you don't conform to what other people think you should conform to, and that's fine.
Doesn't mean you won't get criticized for it though.


----------



## PCunicorn

IE before IE9. IE9, 10, and 11 are all similar and I actually quite love their UI.


----------



## G80FTW

lucasbytegenius said:


> If you use anything in a program, you're using its UI. Doesn't matter what you do.
> You can also view web browsers as programs who render UIs of websites on the Internet. Some of them render them better than others. Some do fairly well but also make it easier to do important things, while others let you go crazy with the browser's UI while sacrificing speed and ease of use. And others just suck at doing anything in general, namely IE before IE11.
> 
> As for speed and computer dependency, I've had better results with Chrome on a lot more computers than I've had with Firefox on those computers.
> So in the end, it is up to your perception, and you can definitely be proud of the fact you think you don't conform to what other people think you should conform to, and that's fine.
> Doesn't mean you won't get criticized for it though.



Yes but in terms of the web browser what part of the UI do you actually use to browse the web other than the address bar? Which is almost uniform to all browsers in some respect. I mean, once you are on whatever webpage you get to, you are just either clicking links or typing text which has almost nothing to do with the browsers UI.  

Perhaps some people do more with their web browser than browse the web (not sure what else there is to do with it) but aside from 2 buttons and an address bar I dont even look at the UI of my web browser. 

I will agree that when Chrome came out it was significantly faster than any other browser I had used, but since they have been toying with it that just isnt the case anymore on my machine.

Im just gonna say this, on my computer every web browser "renders" computer forum in the same exact format. So the only reason for me to choose one over the other is security. Iv never seen a browser "render" a website "better" than another browser.


----------



## PCunicorn

G80FTW said:


> I will agree that when Chrome came out it was significantly faster than any other browser I had used, but since they have been toying with it that just isnt the case anymore on my machine.



I do  agree with this. For me, it's still faster than any other browser but just barley. Chrome would be open in a half of a second on Chrome 7, but now it takes a few seconds .


----------



## ivtec

PCunicorn said:


> I do  agree with this. For me, it's still faster than any other browser but just barley. Chrome would be open in a half of a second on Chrome 7, but now it takes a few seconds .



I don't like Chrome cause  always asks at opening web page for keying crap on Linux{ i  use Firefox} .On  win vista i use IE9 cause it's more friendly to me and Firefox asks for Flash Player,and chrome the favorites and task-bar and browser  is not so easier for me  as it's in Firefox or IE


----------



## Punk

ivtec said:


> I don't like Chrome cause  always asks at opening web page for keying crap on Linux{ i  use Firefox} .



I use Chrome on Ubuntu I don't know what you're talking about. It asks me nothing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Punk said:


> I use Chrome on Ubuntu I don't know what you're talking about. It asks me nothing.



He's probably talking about the keyring bullcrap, but I don't get that very often with Chrome on Ubuntu. You'll get it with other apps as well though.


----------



## Punk

lucasbytegenius said:


> He's probably talking about the keyring bullcrap, but I don't get that very often with Chrome on Ubuntu. You'll get it with other apps as well though.



I never get it, only when updating or installing a software.


----------



## DMGrier

Punk said:


> I never get it, only when updating or installing a software.



There is a difference between key ring and the system needing root password to be able to proceed with system alterations.


----------



## Punk

DMGrier said:


> There is a difference between key ring and the system needing root password to be able to proceed with system alterations.



Ok then I'm not getting what this means.


----------



## DMGrier

Punk said:


> Ok then I'm not getting what this means.



It is a little odd for him to be getting key ring on Ubuntu, key ring (gnome) or kwallet (kde) I only see on other distributions with enterprise in mind, since Ubuntu is more consumer focused I am pretty sure key ring is disabled by default, though not sure since I don't run a form of Ubuntu or Debian anymore.

ivtec: I would check some settings with key ring if it keeps annoying you, you shouldn't have it popping up with Chrome, I think the only time I remember seeing key ring is when using gnome default packages like evolution is an example I remember key ring.


----------



## ivtec

DMGrier said:


> It is a little odd for him to be getting key ring on Ubuntu, key ring (gnome) or kwallet (kde) I only see on other distributions with enterprise in mind, since Ubuntu is more consumer focused I am pretty sure key ring is disabled by default, though not sure since I don't run a form of Ubuntu or Debian anymore.
> 
> ivtec: I would check some settings with key ring if it keeps annoying you, you shouldn't have it popping up with Chrome, I think the only time I remember seeing key ring is when using gnome default packages like evolution is an example I remember key ring.



Appreciate your response, but i can get Firefox in my Pc out of the box without that annoying crap every time i open browser( keyring or whatever you call it), and i tried to get rid of it but i failed maybe cause i don't like to work on a browser settings if i have the choice of many browsers that just let me default stuff the easy way and if those default settings are good for. me.


----------



## DMGrier

ivtec said:


> Appreciate your response, but i can get Firefox in my Pc out of the box without that annoying crap every time i open browser( keyring or whatever you call it), and i tried to get rid of it but i failed maybe cause i don't like to work on a browser settings if i have the choice of many browsers that just let me default stuff the easy way and if those default settings are good for. me.



Cool, have you tried Firefox nightly builds yet?


----------



## ivtec

DMGrier said:


> Cool, have you tried Firefox nightly builds yet?



What is That DMGrier?please elaborate.

i use firefox on Ubuntu12.04, and In Xubuntu, on my Sony Vaio Laptop, and on My main Lenovo Desktop,

on my debian aple PPC i run Iceweasel,

and on my Remaining Win vista Laptop i like IE9, i tried firefox the other day and i wanted  to watch live video streaming and it told me i had to install Flash player i've downloaded it and still could not access the live video and i got mad and uninstalled it right away and reinstalled IE9, i hate when these things don't run out of the box.


----------



## PCunicorn

http://nightly.mozilla.org/
Not for day to day use, quite unstable.


----------



## DMGrier

PCunicorn said:


> http://nightly.mozilla.org/
> Not for day to day use, quite unstable.



I use it for day to day use and no problems, and from what I have seen on many different distro forums most people have no problems with nightly builds.

ivtec: Nightly builds is what Firefox is testing for the next version of Firefox, in my experience very stable, but even if something was to happen it is a separate application from the main Firefox application. Meaning your Firefox application goes untouched even if nightly was to completely crap out, and if anyone is wondering cause I have been asked this on other forums it does use a separate profile. If you are interested in giving it a try for Ubuntu all you do is....


		Code:
	

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk

As I stated before, even if Nightly completely falls apart your original Firefox will be untouched since Nightly install's as a separate application, though most users on Linux report it being pretty stable.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> As I stated before, even if Nightly completely falls apart your original Firefox will be untouched since Nightly install's as a separate application, though most users on Linux report it being pretty stable.



Well, the versions are different, but they both share the same profile, so Firefox stable may still be affected.


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well, the versions are different, but they both share the same profile, so Firefox stable may still be affected.



No they do not, search the Ubuntu forums as this has already been discussed and proven they use different profiles unless you alter that yourself.


----------



## Robert P

Firefox except for Windows update where you have to use IE. I refuse to even try Chrome because Google has been putting so much effort into trying to cram it down everyone's throats.


----------



## Calin

Still FF.


----------



## spirit

I've been using a lot of web browsers (in virtual machines) lately because I've been creating a website and I needed to test it in a variety of browsers to make sure they render the site properly. 

I still use Chrome as my main web browser and but I use Firefox, Pale Moon, Safari, Opera and 'Midori' (which I had never even heard of until a friend informed me about it) in a VM to test my website on. 

I also test my website on older browsers too - I have a VM of Vista with IE9, a VM of XP which I switch between IE7 and 8 on, and even Windows 2000 with IE5 and 6. Since I've dropped support for IE7 and older now, I won't be using those older browsers half as much.


----------



## C4C

I'm actually surprised at the amount of people that use Chrome (I use it too ) considering it doesn't have all the features Firefox has.. Then again, I think I had a Firefox phase in my web surfing life..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Digxt said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people that use Chrome (I use it too ) considering it doesn't have all the features Firefox has.. Then again, I think I had a Firefox phase in my web surfing life..



Everyone had a Firefox phase until they found the light. Welcome, brother.


----------



## lion149

I use IE, never had any issues. If i did i would use firefox next, always had success with that as well.


----------



## claptonman

I use chrome on all my devices, except my main desktop. Something is wrong with it, not sure what. Keeps showing pages as white until I grab it and put it back. I switched to firefox and now am on palemoon.


----------



## PCunicorn

Digxt said:


> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people that use Chrome (I use it too ) considering it doesn't have all the features Firefox has.. Then again, I think I had a Firefox phase in my web surfing life..



What features does Firefox have that Chrome doesn't?


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> Everyone had a Firefox phase until they found the light. Welcome, brother.



Nah I went from IE8 to Opera and then to Chrome.

You are the biggest Chrome fanboy and Firefox hater ever though.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> You are the biggest Chrome fanboy and Firefox hater ever though.



Well there's holy excellence and bliss, and then there's the fires and agony of hell. Up to you


----------



## spirit

Ah comon'. I don't think Firefox is HALF as bad as you make it out to be.


----------



## tremmor

PCunicorn said:


> What features does Firefox have that Chrome doesn't?



Have addon's for everything. at least thats what i like about them and use.
Have Pale Moon and Chrome. I don't see much diff. Still using Firefox. I just don't like the way they are building on it. Many of the older ver's are better i think.


----------



## PCunicorn

tremmor said:


> Have addon's for everything. at least thats what i like about them and use.
> Have Pale Moon and Chrome. I don't see much diff. Still using Firefox. I just don't like the way they are building on it. Many of the older ver's are better i think.



There are a ton of addons for Chrome to, ya know. And besides, plugins don't really count as features.


----------



## Geoff

tremmor said:


> Have addon's for everything. at least thats what i like about them and use.
> Have Pale Moon and Chrome. I don't see much diff. Still using Firefox. I just don't like the way they are building on it. Many of the older ver's are better i think.


Chrome has those as well...  Plus a lot which Firefox doesn't have


----------



## tonya

I use firefox.


----------



## Jiniix

I use Firefox on my secondary monitor, and Chrome on my main. That makes Firefox my main browser, because games are occupying the main monitor.
Chrome is often not in full screen mode either, as I pretty much only use it when Firefox is displaying YouTube and I'm AFK/slacking in-game.
Why do I prefer Firefox over Chrome? It's potato-potato, but I've eaten Firefox-potatoes since they came out, and that's what I'm used to 
I run SSDs in RAID 0 and have 100mbit. Chrome is probably, on a good day, 0.25 seconds faster at starting up and 0.05 seconds faster at tabbing around.


----------



## jmurray01

I've ran Firefox since version 2.0 and am now running version 28.0.  There hasn't been a single moment in the 8 years I have constantly used it that I wanted to switch to another browser.


----------



## Geoff

jmurray01 said:


> I've ran Firefox since version 2.0 and am now running version 28.0.  There hasn't been a single moment in the 8 years I have constantly used it that I wanted to switch to another browser.


So in other words... You're oblivious to how much better other browsers are?

I'm just messing with ya


----------



## spirit

I still use Chrome but it has annoying me lately with random problems. For example, when I click on a link in Gtalk chat in Chrome, it just closes the chat window and doesn't open the link. There was something else it was doing recently that was irritating me too, but I can't remember what it was...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> I still use Chrome but it has annoying me lately with random problems. For example, when I click on a link in Gtalk chat in Chrome, it just closes the chat window and doesn't open the link. There was something else it was doing recently that was irritating me too, but I can't remember what it was...



It might be Gtalk. Google upgraded Gtalk to Hangouts a while ago and I don't think Gtalk is supported anymore.


----------



## beers

I liked Opera a lot until it started buggering up around 9.53.
Since then Chrome's been the way to go.

I definitely like the fact that Firefox uses a different set of settings than the rest of the system when doing things like using a proxy.  It makes it so much easier to pipe certain traffic through other routes on multiple browsers.


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> It might be Gtalk. Google upgraded Gtalk to Hangouts a while ago and I don't think Gtalk is supported anymore.


Eugh hate the Hangouts crap. :/ 

I'll live with the Gtalk issues I think... 



beers said:


> I liked Opera a lot until it started buggering up around 9.53.


I used to use Opera until about version 10.53 (January 2011) and then ditched it when it started annoying me and stuck with Chrome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Eugh hate the Hangouts crap. :/
> 
> I'll live with the Gtalk issues I think...


Hangouts is great though.


spirit said:


> I used to use Opera until about version 10.53 (January 2011) and then ditched it when it started annoying me and stuck with Chrome.


Sad thing Opera is now just Chrome with a red icon and slightly different UI.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

IE6!!!

Lol I am just kidding.I use Firefox. 

But I have to admit one thing...this Computer Forum web site works fast as light in IE6!
No errors or missing things.It just works great and super fast.Faster than in any other web browser I tryed lol.

To me at least 

But I use Firefox most of the time since other web sites work better in newer browsers and that's completely understandable...


----------



## Geoff

Netscape


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> But I have to admit one thing...this Computer Forum web site works fast as light in IE6!
> No errors or missing things.It just works great and super fast.Faster than in any other web browser I tryed lol.



That's probably because this website hasn't changed much since the 'IE6 days' going by what some users have said about the design of the forum in the past!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Netscape



Damn.Something must be wrong with my browser since Wikipedia main page looks completely different on my Firefox.
Ahahahahaha! 



spirit said:


> That's probably because this website hasn't changed much since the 'IE6 days' going by what some users have said about the design of the forum in the past!



Yea probably.


----------



## jamesweir12345

chose firefox just because i could have a bookmarks folder on the left hand side of the screen, used to be able to do it with opera but not anymore  /


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> IE6!!!
> 
> Lol I am just kidding.I use Firefox.
> 
> But I have to admit one thing...this Computer Forum web site works fast as light in IE6!
> No errors or missing things.It just works great and super fast.Faster than in any other web browser I tryed lol.
> 
> To me at least
> 
> But I use Firefox most of the time since other web sites work better in newer browsers and that's completely understandable...



And if I remember correctly you still use like FF12 or something. Firefox is slow but FF12 is slower, so no wonder IE 6 is faster on CF for you.


----------



## johnb35

lucasbytegenius said:


> And if I remember correctly you still use like FF12 or something. Firefox is slow but FF12 is slower, so no wonder IE 6 is faster on CF for you.



And if he is still using IE 6 then he is using an unsecured browser.  Some websites won't even work with version 6 anymore.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

johnb35 said:


> And if he is still using IE 6 then he is using an unsecured browser.  Some websites won't even work with version 6 anymore.



Don't worry, STARS is a self-certified security professional. Only the inventor of the "UAC" can fully protect himself while using severely outdated and obsolete software.


----------



## spirit

johnb35 said:


> Some websites won't even work with version 6 anymore.


I find IE8 is beginning to show its age with compatibility problems now and some websites (including the ones I write) don't even work on IE7 now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> And if I remember correctly you still use like FF12 or something. Firefox is slow but FF12 is slower, so no wonder IE 6 is faster on CF for you.



I don't use Mozilla Firefox 12.



johnb35 said:


> And if he is still using IE 6 then he is using an unsecured browser.  Some websites won't even work with version 6 anymore.



I don't use Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.



lucasbytegenius said:


> Don't worry, STARS is a self-certified security professional. Only the inventor of the "UAC" can fully protect himself while using severely outdated and obsolete software.



You can't know how I protect myself and the data because I never said that to anyone.


----------



## PCunicorn

I've been using Opera, and it's pretty similar to Chrome. Just as snappy (it uses the same engine after all), and the interface is much better looking imo. Also I love Speed Dial


----------



## johnb35

Another reason not to use any version of Internet Explorer EVER!!!!

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/consumer&id=9519423


----------



## Ketan1234

Mozilla firefox is best for me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Man, Mozilla Firefox 29 looks very familiar. Why is Chrome lagging a lot all of a sudden? oh wait.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> Man, Mozilla Firefox 29 looks very familiar. Why is Chrome lagging a lot all of a sudden? oh wait.



We get your point Lucas. You can stop bashing Firefox every freaking chance you get.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> We get your point Lucas. You can stop bashing Firefox every freaking chance you get.


Chrome > Firefox.


----------



## johnb35

Pale Moon FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

johnb35 said:


> Pale Moon FTW!!!!!!


I guess if your PC hardware is so dated you have trouble running the traditional build of Firefox


----------



## johnb35

My pc isn't dated, just can't stand chrome... so :gun:  you


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Chrome? Chrome belongs on cars and motorcycles, not a computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pale Moon FTW.


----------



## Geoff

johnb35 said:


> My pc isn't dated, just can't stand chrome... so :gun:  you





MyCattMaxx said:


> Chrome? Chrome belongs on cars and motorcycles, not a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Moon FTW.


If you use Android, Chrome has a ton of benefits.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


> If you use Android, Chrome has a ton of benefits.



If you use any OS really, Chrome has a ton of benefits


----------



## spirit

IE FTW...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Lol you people are nuts hahaha! 

Oh hey!
I just noticed on the poll that...NOBODY IS USING SAFARI?!


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Oh hey!
> I just noticed on the poll that...NOBODY IS USING SAFARI?!



That's because it's just as bad as IE.

Oh, and seriously, your LOL's, ROFL's, LMAO's, and  are SERIOUSLY getting old. Learn some new vocabulary and don't use the smileys so much.


----------



## PCunicorn

Except it's probably more secure (on Windows and Mac), which is IE's biggest problem.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's because it's just as bad as IE.



Gotta admit I wasn't too impressed with it when I tried it out recently. Preferred Chrome, Firefox and Opera.


----------



## Calin

Still FireFox


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Gotta admit I wasn't too impressed with it when I tried it out recently. Preferred Chrome, Firefox and Opera.



Yeah, if you use Chrome or Opera there really isn't a need to use Safari these days, unless you're some Apple-only software elitist.

By the way, IE11 is pretty good. I consider it quite a few levels above Firefox these days, it's a lot faster and renders most websites pretty nicely.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's because it's just as bad as IE.
> 
> Oh, and seriously, your LOL's, ROFL's, LMAO's, and  are SERIOUSLY getting old. Learn some new vocabulary and don't use the smileys so much.



As long as my vocabulary is not breaking the law,the forum rules or insolting anyone,I see no problems in it.
 After all...this is just a forum.

 So anyway !!!!!!

 Firefox is also my favorite internet browser,but new version of IE is also pretty damn good and fast.
 And I might just try Safari next month on my UAC test computer 2 when I get enough time.I am curious to see what has changed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> I would say they are about even, FF and IE11. Firefox's UI seems a bit less responsive (and pretty), but then you have the security issues with IE.



I find Firefox to be significantly less responsive than IE, and the obvious Chrome UI cloning turns me off, like the previous Opera UI clone. But yeah the security issues are a problem.


----------



## PCunicorn

I just downloaded FF, and it's a huge improvement over Nightly. The UI feels way more responsive. Doesn't look real close to Chrome either, the curves are way different. Really, it'd be stupid to pick IE over FF. They are both similar in load times, etc. but Firefox has less security issues.

Still not gonna switch though. I love Opera's UI, plus it's as fast as Chrome (which is slightly faster then Firefox and IE).


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I remember when I was 5 years old when Microsoft released Internet Explorer version 1.0 on 16 of August 1995.It was a reworked version of Spyglass Mosaic which Microsoft licensed from Spyglass Inc.Like many other companies initiating browser development...Like Mozilla project which was created 3 years later in 1998.
So anyway it was released as part of the add-on package "Plus!" for Windows 95 that year if my memory serves me right.Newer versions were available as free downloads if I remember correcty or in service packs and included in the OEM service releases of Windows 95 operating system and later versions of Windows systems...
Back then...Internet Explorer 1.0 was such a gigantic famous software...and today in 2014. IE 1.0 is a total peace of crap hahaha! 

Oh and also the Internet Explorer team began with approximately just six people in early development.Just 6!!! 

I wonder...what web sites IE 1.0 CAN open...hmmm...


----------



## Russel

Epic web browser.  Blocks all tracking, does not record searches, so theres no history and can work as a proxy.  Is brill.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> I find Firefox to be significantly less responsive than IE, and the obvious Chrome UI cloning turns me off, like the previous Opera UI clone. But yeah the security issues are a problem.



Just fanboys... for me all browsers are the same, I use ff just because I am used to the UI.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Just fanboys... for me all browsers are the same, I use ff just because I am used to the UI.


They are not all the same.


----------



## PCunicorn

Honestly though, they are all similar enough. IE, FF, Chrome, and Opera all load pages quick enough, support all modern web standards, etc. Some are more secure, some have a better UI, etc. but it really doesn't make a huge difference and usally it just comes down to personal preference, normally over UI.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Honestly though, they are all similar enough.


Only Chrome and Opera are.


PCunicorn said:


> IE, FF, Chrome, and Opera all load pages quick enough,


Nope. Chrome, Opera, and IE are above Firefox in that area, Chrome at the top, and IE just above Firefox because of responsiveness and IE is pretty darn snappy.


PCunicorn said:


> support all modern web standards, etc.


Also nope. The Blink engine (used by Chrome and Opera) support more than Gecko, though less legacy ones, Gecko supports way too many legacy ones and not enough modern ones, and IE doesn't support enough.


PCunicorn said:


> Some are more secure, some have a better UI, etc. but it really doesn't make a huge difference and usally it just comes down to personal preference, normally over UI.


Uh, I think security makes a big difference unless you don't browse the web with these browsers.
Performance and responsiveness also play a huge role in preference, in both of which Chrome/Opera and IE pwn Firefox and its derivatives. IE is behind Chrome and Firefox in terms of security right now though and it doesn't really have an easy way to customize it.


----------



## StrangleHold

Changed to IE11 and Opera. After FF got rid of the CEO for his personal views. Which in no way showed in his job performance. Don't have any use for it anymore or anything built using its code. This political correctness is getting really old. Political correctness has turned me off supporting anything I don't necessarily agree with but went along with because of not wanting to judge. Not anymore.


----------



## spirit

Honestly Lucas I can barely tell the difference between Firefox, Opera, Chrome and IE here on my system in terms of page loading speeds.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

When talking about security,I never EVER rely on the internet web browser built-in security wether it is IE or FF or Chrome or Opera or Safari or whichever you prefer...
 I rather rely on other ways...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> When talking about security,I never EVER rely on the internet web browser built-in security wether it is IE or FF or Chrome or Opera or Safari or whichever you prefer...
> I rather rely on other ways...



It's better it doesn't get past your browser in the first place, but yes you shouldn't depend on just your browser.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> It's better it doesn't get past your browser in the first place, but yes you shouldn't depend on just your browser.



Yeah I agree that it's better that it doesn't get past your browser,but in the case it does then it's good to be armed and ready. 
 The problem is that SO MANY people depend ONLY on their browser's security...unfortunately...





 Alright I am going to eat some macrobiotic food now!
 Cya!!!


----------



## jmurray01

Firefox just updated itself to 29.0.1 this morning on my PC and wow - what a change!!  The past few updates have been minor, but this one is a complete rework of the design.  

I've got to say though, as much as I dislike change - it is quite nice.

So yet again, Mozilla is best...  Well, for me anyway!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

jmurray01 said:


> Firefox just updated itself to 29.0.1 this morning on my PC and wow - what a change!!  The past few updates have been minor, but this one is a complete rework of the design.
> 
> I've got to say though, as much as I dislike change - it is quite nice.
> 
> So yet again, Mozilla is best...  Well, for me anyway!



So Mozilla is best despite copying Chrome's design and release cycle, among other things? That makes sense, bro.


----------



## Ambushed

Have been using Mozilla Firefox for the last year - Also loving the latest update! How about everyone else?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Still using Pale Moon here


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am still on Mozilla Firefox 5.0.1.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I am still on Mozilla Firefox 5.0.1.


I hope you're joking, many websites have stopped supporting that version.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Until now I have still not encountered the web site which does not open properly.
So as long as that is the case,I am not updating it to the next version.
I update only when neccessary.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Until now I have still not encountered the web site which does not open properly.
> So as long as that is the case,I am not updating it to the next version.
> I update only when neccessary.


I guess you don't care for security or new features.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> I guess you don't care for security or new features.



My security does not depend on the web browser.It depends on tons of other things.
And when I surf the web trying to find something and not knowing wether something bad might happen or not,I ALWAYS do it from my UAC test computer 1 or 2 so it is virtually impossible that something happens to my main UAC computer 1 and 2.

As for the features,you are right about that: I don't care for new features.
I mean I have TONS of features already and I am not even using all of them so I SURELY do not need ALL of them as soon as they come out lol.
The only 2 add-ons that I really even use in Firefox 5.0.1 are SAVE IMAGES 0.8.7 and DOWNLOAD HELPER 4.9.21.
Here and there I use some others also,but they work just fine in Firefox 5.0.1 which I installed back in 2011. so there is really no need to waste time on updating Firefox,add-ons and everything else just because the new versions came out.
Hell new versions of so many of these things come out almost every single day.I don't have time to waste on updating everything as soon as it comes out.There is no money in that lol.I rather spend my time learning programming and creating software with which I will earn money AND have very useful knowledge.
Did I mention money?


----------



## Geoff

So you don't know that older browsers where security updates are no longer being worked on are more vulnerable to attacks than an up to date browser?  I'm not talking about stopping viruses or malware, but exploits.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> My security does not depend on the web browser.It depends on tons of other things.
> And when I surf the web trying to find something and not knowing wether something bad might happen or not,I ALWAYS do it from my UAC test computer 1 or 2 so it is virtually impossible that something happens to my main UAC computer 1 and 2.
> 
> As for the features,you are right about that: I don't care for new features.
> I mean I have TONS of features already and I am not even using all of them so I SURELY do not need ALL of them as soon as they come out lol.
> The only 2 add-ons that I really even use in Firefox 5.0.1 are SAVE IMAGES 0.8.7 and DOWNLOAD HELPER 4.9.21.
> Here and there I use some others also,but they work just fine in Firefox 5.0.1 which I installed back in 2011. so there is really no need to waste time on updating Firefox,add-ons and everything else just because the new versions came out.
> Hell new versions of so many of these things come out almost every single day.I don't have time to waste on updating everything as soon as it comes out.There is no money in that lol.I rather spend my time learning programming and creating software with which I will earn money AND have very useful knowledge.
> Did I mention money?



People aren't going to pay programmers whose software philosophy is 'program like it's 1999' and 'outdated insecure software is the best because I'm too lazy to update'. This reflects poorly on your reputation because it shows you are too lazy to update your software, which in turn means to your clients that you are too lazy to write stable code and secure the programs you write for them. Just slapping "UAC" on everything like some sort of holy brand is not going to secure your software, or your reputation.

Having system protection and quarantined systems is not going to save you if a malicious hacker specifically wants to target your browser.


----------



## beers

S.T.A.R.S. said:
			
		

> I really have no concept of security


Man, all you have to do is read this list to see all the known crap your old version is vulnerable to:

https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox.html

There's also the release notes for each version to see various bug fixes, performance enhancements and feature updates...

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> So you don't know that older browsers where security updates are no longer being worked on are *more vulnerable to attacks than an up to date browser?*  I'm not talking about stopping viruses or malware, but exploits.





S.T.A.R.S. said:


> ...when I surf the web trying to find  something and not knowing wether something bad might happen or not,*I  ALWAYS do it from my UAC test computer 1 or 2* so it is virtually  impossible that something happens to my main UAC computer 1 and  2...






lucasbytegenius said:


> *People aren't going to pay programmers whose software philosophy is 'program like it's 1999' and 'outdated insecure software* is the best because I'm too lazy to update'. This reflects poorly on your reputation because it shows you are too lazy to update your software, which in turn means to your clients that *you are too lazy to write stable code and secure the programs you write for them*. Just slapping "UAC" on everything like some sort of holy brand is not going to secure your software, or your reputation.
> 
> Having system protection and quarantined systems is not going to save you if a malicious hacker specifically wants to target your browser.



No offence,but you really don't know what you are talking about...
I am in the programming world and studying it for 10 long years.
The software I am working on now is super stable,super fast,super easy to use,it works on ALL Windows systems starting all the way back from Windows 98,it cannot be detected by any antivirus programs,it does not slow down the computer at all (even the 15 years old ones),it does not conflict with any other installed software on the computer,it is well optimized so the CPU and RAM usage is small,it is not crashing since all possible errors that could occur are cought (unless if the operating system is in a nightmare state so that everything on the computer is crashing),it has very nice and useful options which are super easy to configure and use and so on...

SO according to all this,TRUST ME when I say that the clients will be VERY happy with the software.

And please for the love of God stop saying that I am too lazy to write the stable code.If I am so lazy then this software would already be finished long time ago and I would not lose so much time to make everything as best as I possibly can.
If you have never done any programming then you CANNOT I repeat you *CANNOT *understand these things at all.
If this is so easy then I would not be studying this for years like everyone else...
And trust me when I say that writing stable code is a VERY hard job AND if you have never doen any programming then you CANNOT know the difference between unstable and stable code.You just think you can,but TRUST ME you can't.I thought the same until I started learning these things 10 years ago.

And also...I haven't even release the software yet.So until I do I want you all to stop saying that the software is unstable because you never even tryed it...

And BELIEVE ME when I say that "installing the latest software version" and "making the software" are 2 different things.You cannot say that someone writes bad software just because he/she/they use older Firefox version.That does not make any sense...
Also I made my first web browser application which was using IE engine back in 2006. and it worked fine.
So trust me...I know what I am talking about.
I just don't NEED to install the latest browser version because I DO NOT NEED ALL THE NEW FEATURES.NOBODY ON THIS WORLD NEEDS *ALL* THE FEATURES LOL.

And one last thing:

The software I am working on has nothing to do with the damn Firefox I am currently using.Just because I use Firefox 5.0.1 does NOT mean that the COMPLETELY DIFFERENT software I am working on will be poor and unstable.
You are connecting 2 different things.That's wrong and does not make any sense.
Trust me...these things are not easy and simple like "updating the software to the latest version".

I tend to see so many people talking about this "unstable code" crap and NONE of them never made a single software or wrote a single line of code.
So until they actually make something good and stable they CANNOT know anything about this.They will THINK and BE CONVINCED they can,but trust me...they can't...it's impossible.
Do you have any idea how much code is neccessary just to create one freaking EMPTY WINDOW?
Let me show you:



> #include <windows.h>
> #include <stdlib.h>
> #include <string.h>
> #include <tchar.h>
> 
> // Global variables
> 
> // The main window class name.
> static TCHAR szWindowClass[] = _T("win32app");
> 
> // The string that appears in the application's title bar.
> static TCHAR szTitle[] = _T("Win32 Guided Tour Application");
> 
> HINSTANCE hInst;
> 
> // Forward declarations of functions included in this code module:
> LRESULT CALLBACK WndProc(HWND, UINT, WPARAM, LPARAM);
> 
> int WINAPI WinMain(HINSTANCE hInstance,
> HINSTANCE hPrevInstance,
> LPSTR lpCmdLine,
> int nCmdShow)
> {
> WNDCLASSEX wcex;
> 
> wcex.cbSize = sizeof(WNDCLASSEX);
> wcex.style          = CS_HREDRAW | CS_VREDRAW;
> wcex.lpfnWndProc    = WndProc;
> wcex.cbClsExtra     = 0;
> wcex.cbWndExtra     = 0;
> wcex.hInstance      = hInstance;
> wcex.hIcon          = LoadIcon(hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_APPLICATION));
> wcex.hCursor        = LoadCursor(NULL, IDC_ARROW);
> wcex.hbrBackground  = (HBRUSH)(COLOR_WINDOW+1);
> wcex.lpszMenuName   = NULL;
> wcex.lpszClassName  = szWindowClass;
> wcex.hIconSm        = LoadIcon(wcex.hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_APPLICATION));
> 
> if (!RegisterClassEx(&wcex))
> {
> MessageBox(NULL,
> _T("Call to RegisterClassEx failed!"),
> _T("Win32 Guided Tour"),
> NULL);
> 
> return 1;
> }
> 
> hInst = hInstance; // Store instance handle in our global variable
> 
> // The parameters to CreateWindow explained:
> // szWindowClass: the name of the application
> // szTitle: the text that appears in the title bar
> // WS_OVERLAPPEDWINDOW: the type of window to create
> // CW_USEDEFAULT, CW_USEDEFAULT: initial position (x, y)
> // 500, 100: initial size (width, length)
> // NULL: the parent of this window
> // NULL: this application does not have a menu bar
> // hInstance: the first parameter from WinMain
> // NULL: not used in this application
> HWND hWnd = CreateWindow(
> szWindowClass,
> szTitle,
> WS_OVERLAPPEDWINDOW,
> CW_USEDEFAULT, CW_USEDEFAULT,
> 500, 100,
> NULL,
> NULL,
> hInstance,
> NULL
> );
> 
> if (!hWnd)
> {
> MessageBox(NULL,
> _T("Call to CreateWindow failed!"),
> _T("Win32 Guided Tour"),
> NULL);
> 
> return 1;
> }
> 
> // The parameters to ShowWindow explained:
> // hWnd: the value returned from CreateWindow
> // nCmdShow: the fourth parameter from WinMain
> ShowWindow(hWnd,
> nCmdShow);
> UpdateWindow(hWnd);
> 
> // Main message loop:
> MSG msg;
> while (GetMessage(&msg, NULL, 0, 0))
> {
> TranslateMessage(&msg);
> DispatchMessage(&msg);
> }
> 
> return (int) msg.wParam;
> }
> 
> //
> //  FUNCTION: WndProc(HWND, UINT, WPARAM, LPARAM)
> //
> //  PURPOSE:  Processes messages for the main window.
> //
> //  WM_PAINT    - Paint the main window
> //  WM_DESTROY  - post a quit message and return
> //
> //
> LRESULT CALLBACK WndProc(HWND hWnd, UINT message, WPARAM wParam, LPARAM lParam)
> {
> PAINTSTRUCT ps;
> HDC hdc;
> TCHAR greeting[] = _T("Hello, World!");
> 
> switch (message)
> {
> case WM_PAINT:
> hdc = BeginPaint(hWnd, &ps);
> 
> // Here your application is laid out.
> // For this introduction, we just print out "Hello, World!"
> // in the top left corner.
> TextOut(hdc,
> 5, 5,
> greeting, _tcslen(greeting));
> // End application-specific layout section.
> 
> EndPaint(hWnd, &ps);
> break;
> case WM_DESTROY:
> PostQuitMessage(0);
> break;
> default:
> return DefWindowProc(hWnd, message, wParam, lParam);
> break;
> }
> 
> return 0;
> }



And all that just for this:






Now imagine that you now have tons of controls like buttons,text boxes,labels and a LOT LOT LOT more.
And those are just interface controls.
You now need to make them functional also.That makes everything even harder.

The UAC computer spy 1.0 software I am working on right now has more than 700 pages of code I wrote.And all those 700 pages are for just *2 windows.*
And they are not finished yet so it will be more than 700.

Do you have any idea how much hard work that is?

Take a software called FORMAT FACTORY for example.The size of it's setup file is about 65 MB (approximately of course).
BUT...those 65 MB does not seem much right?
Oh wait...that is 65 MB of pure text called PROGRAMMING CODE THAT SOMEONE WROTE AND WORKED ON IT LIKE A HORSE.

Wow...now it seems much right?
65 MB of text...

Get the picture?



beers said:


> Originally Posted by *S.T.A.R.S.*
> _I really have no concept of security_



Change my post like that and then quote on it one more time and I will report you right away.


----------



## Geoff

You seem to be getting off topic, I'm not criticizing your programming skills at all, simply saying that running EOL software such as browsers opens up your machine to lots of security exploits.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I know man.
Don't worry I know what you meant.
I just wanted to say what I said in my previous post because a lots of people are confusing things.

Look...

I am not saying that newer versions of browsers are bad.
They are not of course.Otherwise there would be no point in making the new versions.

*ALL* I am saying is that I do not *NEED* all the new features.I have tons of tools and features already and even now I don't use all of them.

And as for security:

1. If people depend on the security just based on a browser,then that is not really a good idea.It is extremely easy to break the browser's security.They are not security tools...they are just internet surfing applications with some LOW security levels,but nothing more...

2. You say that I open up my machine to lots of security exploits...

^
|

Like I said in my previous posts on this thread and many others:

The computers on which all important data is stored and used are not connected to the outside world on any sort of way.Same applies for my UAC data device and all the computers I have in my UAC data center including those 2 main computers in the UAC data center control room (where I spent most of my time).
The ONLY 2 computers which I use and which ARE connected to the internet are test UAC computer 1 and 2 which are ALSO located in my control room.But I used them for nothing more but for surfing the internet.
So if someone breaks into those 2 computers then I don't care because I have nothing more on them except Windows OS,drivers and a web browser.
There is a reason why I call them TEST computers.
And of course I already said the same thing before:


S.T.A.R.S. said:


> ...And when I surf the web trying to find something and *not knowing wether  something bad might happen or not*,*I ALWAYS do it from my UAC test  computer 1 or 2 so it is virtually impossible that something happens to  my main UAC computer 1 and 2.*



Do you now understand?

Even if I use IE6 it doesn't matter to me.It is all on a completely physically separated 2 test computers and it's virtually impossible for ANYONE to break into my data.

Some may say that I am too careful and they would be right.
I am and I have a good reason for it.


----------



## beers

Seems kind of OT.  If you're complaining about UI code and file sizes it sounds like you aren't hugely experienced.  That really doesn't have anything to do with which browser to use, or best security practices, or really anything else in this thread. 

Being a programmer doesn't imply a skill level in another field such as security.


S.T.A.R.S said:


> If people depend on the security just based on a browser,then that is not really a good idea.



Sure, you'll always want a layered approach, but that isn't the message you're sending out.  Flaunting that you use FF 5.0 might give off a different vibe to someone less experienced than you or who has never set up a secure network.



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I am a pretty pink princess.



You disappoint me.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

beers said:


> Originally Posted by *S.T.A.R.S.*
> 
> 
> _I am a pretty pink princess._



I have warned you before.
You have been reported.


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> You disappoint me.





S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I have warned you before.
> You have been reported.



Both of you, get over it.


----------



## AnonNone

Back on topic...



It's a 50/50 split between Chrome and Firefox for me.


----------



## Agent Smith

No love for Pale Moon?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I always use Mozilla firefox.
 And I always will as long as they exist probably.
 It works for me so no need to install 10 browsers like some people do.


----------



## AnonNone

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I always use Mozilla firefox.
> And I always will as long as they exist probably.
> It works for me so no need to install 10 browsers like some people do.



B-but Chrome...it has built in flash and it's made by Google, and there are lots of neat things in the Chrome Web Store, I haven't had Chrome installed for a while though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I always use Mozilla firefox.
> And I always will as long as they exist probably.
> It works for me so no need to install 10 browsers like some people do.



....I keep IE installed as an emergency fallback and primarily use Pale Moon. I don't know why you think people run 10 different browsers.

And you would keep using Firefox. Pale Moon doesn't support the old tech you still keep using for god knows what reason 



AnonNone said:


> B-but Chrome...it has built in flash and it's made by Google, and there are lots of neat things in the Chrome Web Store, I haven't had Chrome installed for a while though.



I'm all pro-Google, but I'm not a Chrome fan. I don't like the GUI, and I don't like that it makes every new tab a new process. I don't care that Flash is built into it. I'm perfectly content using Pale Moon and updating Flash when I need to. I use Chrome on my phone and at work simply because Flash is built in and makes life easy for IT (and myself when I need Flash on a VM).


----------



## PCunicorn

Personally, I think Chrome's GUI is way better. But if course, that's just my opinion 

The main reason I don't use FF is because if it's (IMO) clunky GUI. THe new one is much better, but still not as good as Chrome.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> Personally, I think Chrome's GUI is way better. But if course, that's just my opinion
> 
> The main reason I don't use FF is because if it's (IMO) clunky GUI. THe new one is much better, but still not as good as Chrome.



You're nuts if you think it's clunky. The new one is, but not the second latest one (which Pale Moon still uses).


----------



## AnonNone

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're nuts if you think it's clunky. The new one is, but not the second latest one (which Pale Moon still uses).



You've convinced me to take a look at Pale Moon, it looks pretty good, installing it as I type this.


----------



## johnb35

AnonNone said:


> You've convinced me to take a look at Pale Moon, it looks pretty good, installing it as I type this.



It's a great browser, use it all the time now.  Can't stand IE anymore.


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're nuts if you think it's clunky. The new one is, but not the second latest one (which Pale Moon still uses).



The few effects it has are slow, the buttons are all in different locations, etc.


----------



## Geoff

If you regularly use Android, you're nuts to not use Chrome.  Google Now is embedded with Chrome, so you'll get Google Now cards on your desktop with the same information, if you search for a place in Google Maps it will show up on your phone when you go to navigate, it syncs your history, saved passwords, forms, etc. between your phone and computer, and more.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If I Google a place in Pale Moon when I'm signed in I get a Google Now card already. Don't need Chrome for that


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> If I Google a place in Pale Moon when I'm signed in I get a Google Now card already. Don't need Chrome for that


That must just require you to be signed into Google, but you still won't get Google Now cards on your desktop


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Everybody has their own opinion.
Which is why there are different internet browsers so people can choose which they like the most.
What this also means is that there is not The Best internet browser thing.
The best one = The one which suits you the best.

Same applies for all the software on this entire planet Earth.


----------



## Shlouski

I use internet explorer. Maybe I'm just lazy as its already installed and ready to use after installing windows, so I just use it and ive never really had any problems with it. The one time I tried another was firefox and for some reason it wouldn't let me log on to a couple of sites, so I just went back to IE.


----------



## AnonNone

Shlouski said:


> I use internet explorer. Maybe I'm just lazy as its already installed and ready to use after installing windows, so I just use it and ive never really had any problems with it. The one time I tried another was firefox and for some reason it wouldn't let me log on to a couple of sites, so I just went back to IE.



And you haven't had your bank account hacked? Surprising.


----------



## Agent Smith

IE uses ActiveX and doesn't have the security add-ons that Pale Moon/Firefox has and for those reasons I refuse to use IE. I use to when I didn't know anything about the net and security. Funny thing though is I read Firefox was exploited more than IE. But I bet FireFox and Pale Moon roll out updates quicker. It's really a mute point because of my use of PWDHash for passwords, No script and Sandboxie so nothing touches the HDD. I have a ton more add-ons too and love the privacy I get.


----------



## johnb35

More reasons why not to use IE.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2451608/internet-explorer-is-still-the-star-of-patch-tuesday.html



> It seems concerning that Internet Explorer still has so many vulnerabilities. Microsoft has fixed 83 flaws in its browser just in the last 45 days or so. “It remains to be seen if Microsoft has cleaned up the Internet Explorer vulnerability closet for the next few months or if this is the new normal,” said Marc Maiffret, CTO of BeyondTrust.


----------



## PCunicorn

I thought you used and liked IE for quite a while John?

I like the new versions of IE a lot, UI is second to none IMO but with so many security issues I can't bring myself to use it.


----------



## johnb35

It's been a long time since I used IE.  Once I started having tons of issues with it even with a fresh install then I switched to Pale Moon.  Been more than a year now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Oh come on people IE is not THAT bad...
And hey who knows...maybe one day IE will become a GREAT internet browser...
It already is great...it's not that bad as people may think.

And if somebody wants to hack you then they WILL hack you regardless of the internet browser you use.
You should not rely on the security only based on a browser...........that is a BAAAAAD idea...


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Oh come on people IE is not THAT bad...
> And hey who knows...maybe one day IE will become a GREAT internet browser...
> It already is great...it's not that bad as people may think.



Yeah, okay


----------



## johnb35

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, okay



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am shocked with your comments...

Like I already said...if somebody wants to hack you then they WILL hack you regardless of the internet browser you use.
You should not rely on the security only based on a browser.It is easy as hell to break each one of them.
Which is why I don't depend on the security only based on a browser.
Those who do...well...I wish you all the best.

Why would I care anyway...


----------



## johnb35

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I am shocked with your comments...
> 
> Like I already said...if somebody wants to hack you then they WILL hack you regardless of the internet browser you use.
> You should not rely on the security only based on a browser.It is easy as hell to break each one of them.
> Which is why I don't depend on the security only based on a browser.
> Those who do...well...I wish you all the best.
> 
> Why would I care anyway...



Ok, but when there are people in this world that isn't as smart as you, then they need to get educated on what browsers not to use.  IE is a malware magnet, enough said.

Start thinking outside of the box instead of about yourself.  This world isn't all about YOU!!!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> Ok, but when *there are people in this world that isn't as smart as* you, *then they need to get educated on what browsers not to use*.  IE is a malware magnet, enough said.
> 
> Start thinking outside of the box instead of about yourself.  This world isn't all about YOU!!!



Bold text:

This I have to agree with you.Not everybody knows a lot about these things and that's very true.
So yeah for them it would be enough to learn what browsers to use and what browsers not to use that's true.
They sure as hell won't start learning programming just to know how to protect themselves lol.

So yeah you are completely right on that one and I completely agree with you.

I guess I was more refering to those with some computer knowledge and completely forgot about those who can barely install a web browsers lol. 

So anyway yes I 100% agree with you on that one.

See even you and I can agree about something.


----------



## PCunicorn

Been using Firefox since Chrome runs like crap on the Macbook. Gos to show how big of a resource hog it is if it can't run off a C2D and 2GB of RAM. The UI has improved a LOT since I last tried it, during Aurora. No longer feels clunky IMO.


----------



## johnb35

Here you go Lucas.  Time for you to stop recommending chrome on battery powered devices.  

http://www.businessinsider.com/google-chrome-system-clock-tick-rate-2014-7


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Been using Firefox since Chrome runs like crap on the Macbook. Gos to show how big of a resource hog it is if it can't run off a C2D and 2GB of RAM. The UI has improved a LOT since I last tried it, during Aurora. No longer feels clunky IMO.



Yeah it does feel a tad slow on the E5300 with 4GB of RAM. Seems to run OK on the Q8300 with 4GB of RAM though. Different operating systems may be why or perhaps different browser settings. Windows 7 on the Q8300 (and nothing synced) and Windows 8.1 on the E5300 with my settings synced.


----------



## CompForum332

I have chrome and FireFox


----------



## PCunicorn

I'm still using Chrome, no matter what I go to, I always switch back to it (except on my last two Macs where Safari is way faster). Its been that way for a very long time for me. I think I started to use Chrome back when it was V5 IIRC. The reason why is that it's UI is just ridiculously clean and fast, though FF has gotten better (and Opera as well), Chrome just dominates. I may actually like IE even more, but not gonna use the most insecure browser. I like Safari but for Windows it just plain sucks.


----------



## Jigno

My main one is Chrome, but I also use Mozilla and sometimes Safari.


----------



## The VCR King

People STILL use Internet Explorer?! What a shame.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> People STILL use Internet Explorer?! What a shame.


Why not?  It's a modern browser that is perfectly capable.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Apparently Microsoft is going to rename IE come Windows 9 because of all the negativity towards it.


----------



## PCunicorn

I remember hearing at a IE developer team AMA a little while back that they were thinking about a name change. So I guess they decided to go through with it. Do you know what they're gonna name it?

Oh and I was wondering if anybody has any like, security statistics for IE 11? I was thinking if using it if the security isn't way below Chrome.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why not?  It's a modern browser that is perfectly capable.


It has changed a lot for the better in the past 5 years or so (starting with IE9) and so I would argue that it is now a decent browser to use but I prefer Chrome. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Apparently Microsoft is going to rename IE come Windows 9 because of all the negativity towards it.


I heard this too. Kind of funny because all they will be doing is making people more skeptical towards it because now people will think that Microsoft have lost confidence in it.


----------



## The VCR King




----------



## spirit

^ Gotta admit that is actually pretty funny. 

But IE has definitely improved a lot.


----------



## The VCR King

It's still slower than Chrome and Firefox though.


----------



## PCunicorn

Maybe in benchmarks but last I checked they were all similar in real world usage. Also the UI seemed to be quite good on IE. Maybe even better then Chrome, but I'm not sure since I never used it for an extended period of time.


----------



## spirit

The Blue Beast said:


> It's still slower than Chrome and Firefox though.





PCunicorn said:


> Maybe in benchmarks but last I checked they were all similar in real world usage. Also the UI seemed to be quite good on IE. Maybe even better then Chrome, but I'm not sure since I never used it for an extended period of time.



I don't think there's a lot in it but when you install some pieces of software they also install pointless IE add-ons that slow it down so I disable those.

I'm not an IE fan by any means but it's not a bad browser at all. Starting from IE9 it got a lot better and the UI looked a lot more modern and less cluttered.


----------



## bomatt

I've been using Firefox for about 5 years now and love everything about it. I'm in my second year of school as a computer programming major and for programmers the best browsers to use are Firefox and Chrome. They are pretty much up to date with all the programming algorithms available today. IE and Opera don't update the programming standards all the time when they do update their browsers.

Can you use Firefox on Mac's? Or can you only use Safari?

I just thought of that and was wondering. (I'm a PC guy)


----------



## Stattovic

I have always used Firefox since it came out, I like the tabs at the top where I can put my favorite websites etc. I might look however at Pale Moon, never heard of it but people on here seem to like it. Vic

PS: Wish I knew how to put a signature on these posts ?


----------



## spirit

Stattovic said:


> PS: Wish I knew how to put a signature on these posts ?



Go into your User CP (in the blue bar at the top of the page) and add a signature.


----------



## Agent Smith

I used to use Mozilla which was beofre Firefox. When Firefox changed their GUI and said F it and now running Pale Moon.


----------



## SilentLucidity

I voted Chrome , Been through a few the past number of years and this  to me is by far the best , the main feature i love is how it is integrated into Google search , having a virtual profile online where everything is linked no matter what computer you log into , all your details , bookmarks , logins are there. So easy to manage.


----------



## The VCR King

On my gaming PC I use Chrome. On my laptop, which runs Ubuntu 14.04 x32, I use Chromium.


----------



## carl

Google chrome it's best Mozilla is crap


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I prefer either chrome or pale moon, firefox at this point is just copying chrome, and ie just takes forever to load. Instead of having multiple tabs, i like multiple browsers, so i swap between chrome and pale moon a lot. However, on my nexus 7, i have chrome, and i love how it saves my bookmarks and stuff to desktop chrome.


----------



## demonikal

I was always a Firefox user. I tried Safari a long, long time ago, but I didn't like it. I've switched exclusively to Chrome a few weeks ago. I imported all my bookmarks from Firefox. I was actually considering uninstalling Firefox from my computer.

Anyone who wants to know load times, CPU usage, and memory usage, should check out the image below. I found it when I was just looking for names of browsers that were less known and low profile when it came to using resources. If pics don't load (my first time adding a pic to a CF.com post - then here's the entire two page article anyway: https://www.raymond.cc/blog/battle-of-the-browsers-in-cpu-and-memory-usage/ Looks like it was written a year ago.



Here's what the Green Browser's interface looks like. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## johnb35

^I fixed your links for the pictures.


----------



## demonikal

Thanks!  I have no idea why it did that. I wasn't using this new Green Browser to add the pictures. And like I was given advice to make an IMGUR account, that's what I did a while back, so that was the site I linked the pictures to.


----------



## Agent Smith

I'm pissed off Pale Moon's new version breaks a lot of addons and my mom couldn't even  list anything on ebay so I downgraded it. I am going to check out Cyberfox.


----------



## Toma

Seriously someone use IE? :-D


----------



## PCunicorn

Toma said:


> Seriously someone use IE? :-D



The new one isn't too bad. I might be switching to it, though probably not because my mobile devices use Chrome and I like the syncing functionality.


----------



## StrangleHold

IE11 and Opera.


----------



## C4C

I used to use Chrome but switched over to Opera and like it more. It's ties into the Win8 theme better and everything isn't tied into Google Drive haha.


----------



## Geoff

demonikal said:


>


Yeah, those browsers are ancient.


----------



## C4C

That's a great graphic! I always felt like Opera was faster then Chrome but it may also be that I don't have any plugins.

*** I'll have to checkout Pale Moon sometime..


----------



## Agent Smith

C4C said:


> That's a great graphic! I always felt like Opera was faster then Chrome but it may also be that I don't have any plugins.
> 
> *** I'll have to checkout Pale Moon sometime..




Pale Moon uses a GUID system for addons now and has gone completely to crap. If I were to update my install to the latest it would break a lot of my addons. So I would look into Cyberfox. Although I'm trying to use Cyberfox with Sandboxie and have no luck on the Sandboxie forum.


----------



## johnb35

Agent Smith said:


> Pale Moon uses a GUID system for addons now and has gone completely to crap. If I were to update my install to the latest it would break a lot of my addons. So I would look into Cyberfox. Although I'm trying to use Cyberfox with Sandboxie and have no luck on the Sandboxie forum.



Yeah I realized the other day that ad block isn't working anymore on pale moon.  Sucks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's why I'm still running PM 24 on my desktop, but everything still works fine on the latest version on my laptop (aside from the missing add-on buttons).


----------



## johnb35

Guess I'll have to find it and install it this afternoon when I get home from work.  Can't stand ads and the underlined text that are ads.  Started seeing them yesterday or day before.


----------



## voyagerfan99

24.7.2 was the last version before the change. You can download it from here:

ftp://ftp.palemoon.org/24.x/


----------



## johnb35

voyagerfan99 said:


> 24.7.2 was the last version before the change. You can download it from here:
> 
> ftp://ftp.palemoon.org/24.x/



Asking for a username and password???

Edit... Never mind.  Found it and installed. Got it adblock back.


----------



## C4C

I'll try that out on my desktop when the GPU decides to work


----------



## Agent Smith

Pale Moon has their own Adblock now which I don't care for because it doesn't have the list's like Adblock edge had such as malware and privacy lists. 

http://addons.palemoon.org/extensions/privacy-and-security/adblock-latitude/

They really screwed the pooch on this new Pale Moon GUID crap. Now I'm using Cyberfox and it works with Sandboxie after I asked on the Sandboxie forums. I updated my blog here. http://blog.************.net/?p=42

The only thing I don't like about cyberfox is that now with the update the search engines show icons and no name and I have over 10 search engines and little icons don't help me know which ones which except the obvious Google, yahoo and DuckDuck Go.

Here's what this crap looks like now.  Edit- I guess a pop up shows up displaying the name of each search engine when you  place your cursor over the icon.


----------



## PCunicorn

If you guys are using an old veron of a browser because you don't like the new versions, it's time to switch browsers.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like I said, I have no issues with my laptop. There's just one add-on I use on my desktop that doesn't work with the new version.


----------



## freebilly

Chrome since 2009.


----------



## demonikal

PCunicorn said:


> If you guys are using an old veron of a browser because you don't like the new versions, it's time to switch browsers.



:good::good::good:


----------



## NerdGirl1313

I use mostly Mozilla Firefox at work but at home I use Google Chrome. I love them both. But my favorite is Firefox!!


----------



## silv55

johnb35 said:


> Yeah I realized the other day that ad block isn't working anymore on pale moon.  Sucks.




I Use Google Chrome,i use to have Fire Fox but at some time Fire Fox and  add-block plus did not let me to watch streams on  some sites without disabling the add-block,
i know that there are ways to block element but i never could do it,so i got Chrome  and it makes it easy to block element  and browse  most all sites without disabling Add-block.
all you got to do is to click on the red add block applet and click element and click the  ABP applet  and remove;see example pic attach. kriv8.ucoz.com and leave,##titleewrapper 
and add and voila no more adds and i can watch my streams without being bothered by adds.

http://postimg.org/image/o9foj83xb/f58539d3/


----------



## C4C

PaleMoon has become my new favorite because of John and Voyager conversing... It's just as quick as Opera and I enjoy the add-ons...


----------



## johnb35

C4C said:


> PaleMoon has become my new favorite because of John and Voyager conversing... It's just as quick as Opera and I enjoy the add-ons...



Pale Moon is awesome.  I won't use anything else.  They are finally fixing the bugs with the new version and some addons.


----------



## Geoff

I've never tried Pale Moon, I'm still a Chrome user.  Sure, Chrome is pretty bloated, but it has some killer features:


Syncing with Android for bookmarks, form fields, passwords, etc.
Control Google Play Music via keyboard shortcuts and media keys
The Chrome Remote Desktop extension is the easiest way of remoting into your devices.  I have it installed on all my devices and can access them all from anywhere, even my phone over mobile data.  No need to install a client app to control, just open Chrome Apps.
Desktop notifications bring a small pop-up window on the corner of my screen when I get a new e-mail, when a song changes, when a torrent finishes downloading, etc.
Multi-user support.  I have a work and personal Google account, and can easily switch between two without having to log out.  Bookmarks, extensions, look and feel, etc. carry over to whichever account is being used for that particular tab.


----------



## silv55

Geoff said:


> I've never tried Pale Moon, I'm still a Chrome user.  Sure, Chrome is pretty bloated, but it has some killer features:
> 
> 
> Syncing with Android for bookmarks, form fields, passwords, etc.
> Control Google Play Music via keyboard shortcuts and media keys
> The Chrome Remote Desktop extension is the easiest way of remoting into your devices.  I have it installed on all my devices and can access them all from anywhere, even my phone over mobile data.  No need to install a client app to control, just open Chrome Apps.
> Desktop notifications bring a small pop-up window on the corner of my screen when I get a new e-mail, when a song changes, when a torrent finishes downloading, etc.
> Multi-user support.  I have a work and personal Google account, and can easily switch between two without having to log out.  Bookmarks, extensions, look and feel, etc. carry over to whichever account is being used for that particular tab.



I agree with you? it's more like plug and play, and that's what i like, shame on Firefox making it so hard to block element, with Chrome is so easy that a cave man can do it.Also now i can install and re-install OPS and just go in ESPN 3 and click on a Video stream and it offers me to download Flash player and google chrome, and log in Google chrome and boom i get all my  favorite links.


----------



## beers

I'm getting increasingly lazy as time goes on, so Chrome 24/7!

Are there any other browsers that have independent proxy settings of IE though?  I've only seen Firefox as having this, which is useful for piping traffic across a VPN/Proxy in another browser without having to juggle a bunch of settings (I Anyconnect back to my home ASA from work on a pretty daily basis).


----------



## Agent Smith

Pale Moon or Cyberfox are all like Firefox and have proxy settings.


----------



## silv55

Agent Smith said:


> Pale Moon or Cyberfox are all like Firefox and have proxy settings.



Correct me if i'm wrong! but does Proxy's will let you stream from every site or link?don't  it block you on some sites!


----------



## Geoff

silv55 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong! but does Proxy's will let you stream from every site or link?don't  it block you on some sites!


Depends where the proxy/VPN is located.


----------



## Agent Smith

silv55 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong! but does Proxy's will let you stream from every site or link?don't  it block you on some sites!




Proxies can be slow and I wouldn't trust the exit node. I would invest in a VPN solution. I use VPN.AC.


----------



## PCunicorn

Still using Chrome, but might switching to Spartan when it comes out


----------



## johnb35

And here we go again.  More reasons not to use IE.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...memory-problems-in-patch-tuesday-updates.html


----------



## C4C

johnb35 said:


> And here we go again.  More reasons not to use IE.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/articl...memory-problems-in-patch-tuesday-updates.html



Ouch... Hopefully they do a better job this next time.. I've been waiting to see if Spartan will actually be useful..


----------



## archananair

Google Chrome is the fastest and convenient browser i feel.


----------



## silv55

archananair said:


> Google Chrome is the fastest and convenient browser i feel.



I agree.


----------



## Agent Smith

"I feel" no... LOL

Wouldn't touch Google with a ten foot pole!


----------



## storp

Still making some sort of mental transition over to being completey loyal with FF.  

While IE is dying hard with me.


----------



## ruffspie

I mostly use Chrome but I have Firefox installed as well.


----------



## Gaming Teen

Chrome - Enjoy it


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Done with Chrome at this point.

It stopped letting me type in it after the newest update.

I actually like Firefox more at this point


----------



## RedSkywalker

Currently I use WaterFox which is Mozilla based but runs in 64 bit unlike all the others and I think it runs faster than FF, etc.

I did have Chrome for a while and I liked it until they screwed it up for running utube, etc because the audio was always out of sync with the video.   I tried every solution on the net but none of them worked so in the end I junked it (by the way it did this on 3 different machines so it wasn't just a one off - I could go to the same site in Waterfox and the video would run perfectly go back to Chrome and it was still out of sync!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I ran Waterfox briefly until I found PaleMoon.


----------



## Darren

Is PaleMoon the new trendy/techy browser for geeks to use? I need to catch up. Still stuck in 2011 with my Chrome.


----------



## WeatherMan

Chrome here, I think I last voted Firefox, still pissed that Chrome doesn't have a set this image to be your desktop background button, lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> Is PaleMoon the new trendy/techy browser for geeks to use? I need to catch up. Still stuck in 2011 with my Chrome.



It's just a browser that's got a Mozilla backend but it's optimized for newer systems, as it strips obsolite code that supports old processors and operating systems. The only downside is now Moonchild is moving towards making it less reliant on Mozilla so not all Mozilla add-ons are supported anymore and not all websites recognize it as a supported browser (such as Netflix - you can turn on the Mozilla signature in about:config though).

I recommend having a look at the Information>The Project page for more information.

http://www.palemoon.org/#


----------



## Darren

Great and quick explanation! Thanks. I'll check it out. Probably more from a curiosity standpoint as Chrome is just as fast and functional as I'd want it to be.


----------



## silv55

Darren said:


> Great and quick explanation! Thanks. I'll check it out. Probably more from a curiosity standpoint as Chrome is just as fast and functional as I'd want it to be.



I use Chrome with in all my Machines and it's been a saver and a protector, first thing you should do upon installing Google chrome  install Add block plus right way.


----------



## Darren

silv55 said:


> I use Chrome with in all my Machines and it's been a saver and a protector, first thing you should do upon installing Google chrome  install Add block plus right way.



I've been using Adblock for a few years now.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Is PaleMoon the new trendy/techy browser for geeks to use? I need to catch up. Still stuck in 2011 with my Chrome.



Nah mate. PaleMoon and Chrome are yesterday's news. You wanna use Project Spartan in Windows 10 Build 10049. Came out the other day. 



Spartan on Windows 10 Build 10049 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Agent Smith

Been using Pale Moon for a year or so now. Also have Cyberfox installed, but there are things I don't like about it. I also have a plain vanilla older Firefox installed when my main browser Pale Moon with all the privacy and security addons break things. Have Chrome installed as well, but that's just to make sure my forum and Wordpress blog works across platforms. And when shit really gets bad I'll use the none updated IE in Windows 7. But that's rare.  

I installed Pale Moon in Ubuntu in VMware Player as well. I can't stand Firefox's UI. Been using FF since the Mozilla client browser back in '04. Was a loyer supporter. Not anymore.



spirit said:


> Nah mate. PaleMoon and Chrome are yesterday's news. You wanna use Project Spartan in Windows 10 Build 10049. Came out the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spartan on Windows 10 Build 10049 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Holy Chrome part deux!


----------



## Noshowa

Mostly i use Chrome, but thinking about switching to another browser because chrome uses lot of memory and giving me lags in online games. Maybe i return back to opera after 3 or so years .


----------



## Geoff

Noshowa said:


> Mostly i use Chrome, but thinking about switching to another browser because chrome uses lot of memory and giving me lags in online games. Maybe i return back to opera after 3 or so years .


How much RAM do you have?  Yes Chrome uses a lot, but if you have 8GB+ I highly doubt it's an issue.

Besides, you could always just close Chrome before playing a game.


----------



## Agent Smith

BF3 and maybe BF4 need the browser to launch multiplayer.


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> How much RAM do you have?  Yes Chrome uses a lot, but if you have 8GB+ I highly doubt it's an issue.
> 
> Besides, you could always just close Chrome before playing a game.



Yeah Chrome was never a problem for me when I played BF3 and I only have 6GB of RAM 

Chrome is still my number one choice, but I will have to try Project Spartan!


----------



## ndutoit

I always use Google Chrome. It is a fast browser and good for web developers like me...

I NEVER use Internet Explorer. I don't think anyone does...


----------



## silv55

Agent Smith said:


> Been using Pale Moon for a year or so now. Also have Cyberfox installed, but there are things I don't like about it. I also have a plain vanilla older Firefox installed when my main browser Pale Moon with all the privacy and security addons break things. Have Chrome installed as well, but that's just to make sure my forum and Wordpress blog works across platforms. And when shit really gets bad I'll use the none updated IE in Windows 7. But that's rare.
> 
> I installed Pale Moon in Ubuntu in VMware Player as well. I can't stand Firefox's UI. Been using FF since the Mozilla client browser back in '04. Was a loyer supporter. Not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Chrome part deux!



Hi Agent Smith: can you try to stream in Spartan in firstrawsports without adds? do you have to install ad-block? or it blocks adds by default without to restrict you to stream in this or other specific streaming sites?

i use Chrome and adblock plus because it's easy to block element while other browsers like fire-fox when you go to firstrawsports it tells you to disable adblock,there's a way to block element but i never could do it.


----------



## Agent Smith

I don't use Spartan...


----------



## johnb35

Looks like the engine for Pale Moon is gonna be changing, called Goanna.

http://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8607


----------



## Agent Smith

I hope it doesn't break too many extensions because I have several privacy/security extensions the biggest being Noscript and if that breaks I'll have to use crappy Firefox. No WAY am I surfing the net without Noscript. Absolutely not!


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> No WAY am I surfing the net without Noscript. Absolutely not!



You need to get that junk ported to the abacus, bro.


----------



## tayorous

I used to use firefox for ages, but recently switched back to chrome I have a love hate relationship with this browser.


----------



## silv55

Hi guys: what you think about Edge Win 10 special for streaming From IPTV?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Edge sucks, period.

I'm also getting tired of Pale Moon crashing with Flash and YouTube. Plus I can't get Roboform to integrate with it. I may very well switch to Chrome in the near future.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Edge sucks, period.
> 
> I'm also getting tired of Pale Moon crashing with Flash and YouTube. Plus I can't get Roboform to integrate with it. I may very well switch to Chrome in the near future.


Welcome to 2015


----------



## Jiniix

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm also getting tired of Pale Moon crashing with Flash and YouTube


Pale Moon x64 is by far the most stable browser for me to watch YouTube/Twitch with 
Also seems like AdBlock Latitude is better. Been seeing a few danish news sites having great anti-adblock, actually blocking you successfully sometimes in Firefox and Chrome, but Pale Moon can manage it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jiniix said:


> Pale Moon x64 is by far the most stable browser for me to watch YouTube/Twitch with
> Also seems like AdBlock Latitude is better. Been seeing a few danish news sites having great anti-adblock, actually blocking you successfully sometimes in Firefox and Chrome, but Pale Moon can manage it.


Already running PM x64. For quite a while YouTube would crash like crazy. Hasn't been as bad lately. I still don't like that I can't integrate Roboform though.


----------



## johnb35

There may be an issue with the 64bit version.  I'm running the 32bit version and don't have near the problems you have.


----------



## Agent Smith

I have never had Pale moon crash inn x64 or x32. I also use an addon called YouTube All HTML5 which I altered the install.rdf to allow install into PM. You can get it here. This will make YouTube videos play in HTML5 instead of the suck fest Flash. https://app.box.com/s/fbvn82bart92gixhubg58g7gbo8903wg

Do you have hardware acceleration on?


----------



## silv55

Hi guys i discovered that on one of my  PC's  FireFox works best on this Streaming IPTV fubotv that i subscribe for, then in Chrome or Edge,i don't know why?  also discovered that Ublock Origin works great in Fire fox and in Chrome without doing any wish lists.


----------



## DMGrier

I looked through the last few pages of conversation, not seeing much on Microsoft's new Edge browser. How is everyone feeling about it? Personally it just feels like what I would have expected with an IE12 release and I still run into many of the same problems with Edge as I did with IE11 in terms of being fast consistently and rendering pages. Anyone else feeling the same way?


----------



## silv55

One thing i know for sure  if you are a sports fanatic don't stream on Edge cause you are going to one of those streaming sites that are full of adds,you will be screwed,since there is no Adblock  on WIn based browsers,so Firefox or Chrome are the Champions these days.


----------



## Agent Smith

You can install addblock plus for IE. Not sure about Edge. https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-14-for-ie-released


----------



## silv55

Thanks Agent; i use the tree browsers Chrome,Firefox ,Edge for streaming cause on some IPTV some times i get better streaming on a different browser,so some times if i'm getting buffering issues in Chrome and change to Firefox i have less buffering and vise versa,and for example on Chrome i get this:
note: this issue is only in ""firstrawsports""  streaming site not UTUBE ; Also note that this only happen in Lenovo Think Center M71 with Ati 6450 card on My HP Dv5?6  laptop with same set up it doesn't happen.  



If i change to  Firefox i don't have this issue,

now Agent what version of  IE are you running and how good it is! does it work good in Win 10? thanks apreciate.


----------



## Agent Smith

I use Pale Moon and I did install Adblock in IE. Sometimes I have to use IE or my plain vanilla Firefox or Cyberfox when a website doesn't work with all my addons installed. 

Flash is a PITA and needs to be gotten rid of in place with HTML 5. In Firefox check out the addon YouTube All HTML5. That will render videos in HTML5 instead of Flash. For Chrome check this out: http://www.guidingtech.com/35075/force-html5-videos/


----------



## silv55

Thanks Agent ,but i don't think Espn3,Fubotv,and other streaming sites use Html5!,if not then i have no use for Html5,correct me if i'm wrong'
i even asked my Iptv Fubotv provider why don't they use Html5 and they said,it's a different  video streaming structure than what they have , i think Netflix uses html5!.    



Also i have swapped my video card from Ati Hd6450  to Integrated Hd 2000 and it runs very smooth on google chrome and i don't have the issue of not being able to watch  full screen on firstrowstreaming videos  as it shows in the Utube video; see video;

http://www.computerforum.com/threads/small-video-screen-puzzle-help.235678/

i don't understand why  i get this  issue on  Ati Hd 6450 card and not on the Integrated hd2000,
the Ati6450 should be better than   Integrated Hd2000!.


----------



## johnb35

Either a bad card or you needed to update the video driver.


----------



## silv55

johnb35 said:


> Either a bad card or you needed to update the video driver.



Thanks Johnb35; can't  be that because if i use firefox on this same streaming site it will not have that issue,i did not try edge cause it does't have adblock so is  too risky


----------



## johnb35

Bad browser addon then. 

Download and run this.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.


----------



## Stattovic

Having suffered from having continual plugin crasjes with my favoured Forefox, I uploaded Chrome.

First I found the bookmarks toolbar was not too special the I discovered that a web upload pcricket page I use frquently would not run on Google. So that was the end of that. No uninstalled.

This has however still not stopped my "Adobe Flash player has crashed  Reload page, it is happening so often it has become rediculous.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Stattovic said:


> l the I discovered that a web upload pcricket page I use frquently would not run on Google. So that was the end of that. No uninstalled.


None of this makes sense.


----------



## Stattovic

It may not make sence tou you but I attempted to run
http://cricketarchive.com/cgi-bin-private/upload_scorecard.pl

Says was not compatable with Chrome, I asked the people involved with it and they agreed and do not have a fix, so goodbye Chrome.


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, it's that you tend to typo a lot, and I had mo idea that PCcricket was the name of the service you were trying to use.


----------



## Stattovic

Im sorry at my age typing is not too great, the bottom line is I have gone back to Firefox and its continual Adobe crashes - very frustating.


----------



## aldan

anyone trying the comodo dragon browser?chrome based and ive not had any crashes with windows 10.did have similar trouble with chrome tho.


----------



## johnb35

Microsoft is discontinuing support for Internet Explorer versions 8, 9, and 10 next week.  They will only support version 11 after next week. 

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/06/technology/microsoft-internet-explorer-support/

They will support version 9 only if you are running Windows Vista.


----------



## johnb35

Pale Moon updated today to the new Goanna engine.  

http://www.softwarecrew.com/2016/01...w-goanna-browser-engine-fine-tunes-interface/


----------



## Agent Smith

So far all my addons are working with the new engine for which I'm very happy. 

I actually installed Windows 7 in VMware Player to test this new PM out with my addons before I committed to my computer's current install.


----------



## computerexplained

Chrome for me


----------



## DMGrier

So out of curiosity how many people have been messing with Vivaldi? I just installed the 1.3 and seems to be a nice web browser. I have to say a favorite function of mine is the settings which has a lot of options and very easy to navigate, might even have more functions to it then any browser I have used.

Though for those interested in checking it out I have two complaints. First off no support for flash out of the box, yes you can install flash but in this day and age I almost have come to expect for that to be baked in like how it is in Chrome and Edge. With this being a proprietary web browser there is no excuse as I give Firefox a pass due to including Flash would violate there policy on the use of Open Source. Second complaint is no sync yet. They are working on it from what I have read but if you have multiple devices and you save something like bookmarks for example you will not see this come across on every computer. 

Otherwise this browser is very modern feeling, fast and I like it and was just curious if anyone else has tried it yet?


----------



## Agent Smith

Never heard of it or even used it. Sounds like TOR back in the day. About Flash, I think it's safe to say that many people are disgusted at Flash's vulnerability crap and would love nothing more than to have all websites just use HTML5. For me personally I think that would be great if websites would forgo using Flash so it would just die a long deserved death. So I think this might be why the browser you speak of doesn't include Flash. Granted you still need Flash for some websites.

I'm hearing people liking Edge recently.

Little Google snip-it for the inquiring minds. LOL



> Vivaldi is a freeware web browser developed by Vivaldi Technologies, a company founded by Opera Software co-founder and former CEO Jon Stephenson von Tetzchner and Tatsuki Tomita


----------



## beers

DMGrier said:


> messing with Vivaldi?





> a company founded by Opera



Since their 'acquisition' I'm giving it a huge nope.jpg


----------



## _Glitch

Using Chrome. And I have used that ever since version 2 back in 2008.


----------



## Geoff

Pale Moon...


lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Pale Moon...
> 
> 
> lol


Even I've left Pale Moon for Chrome.

That should tell you something.


----------



## lynxamedei

I've been using Chrome for more than 6 years now.


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> Pale Moon...
> 
> 
> lol





voyagerfan99 said:


> Even I've left Pale Moon for Chrome.
> 
> That should tell you something.



I switched off Pale Moon a while back... it just....... didn't feel right


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> I switched off Pale Moon a while back... it just....... didn't feel right


I switched about two years ago when Flash would always cause it to crash.


----------



## Agent Smith

I have been using Pale Moon for years and never crashed with Flash. I like Pale Moon because it keeps the Firefox utility. However, I consider PM an experimental browser at this juncture mainly due to having to forge the useragent to make things work due to Moon Child using an asinine UA.


----------



## punamed

Palemoon!

I've always been a fan of Firefox, then I found Palemoon a while ago. I really like it.


----------



## Marios Savvas

I use Vivaldi and I think it is the best browser for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Marios Savvas said:


> I use Vivaldi and I think it is the best browser for me.


I use it at work because the LogMeIn plugin doesn't work for me in Chrome for whatever reason.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I use it at work because the LogMeIn plugin doesn't work for me in Chrome for whatever reason.


You running an adblocker? I had to disable uBlock for Logmein to work for me on Chrome, otherwise just wouldn't fully load the control panel or let me remote in to workstations.


----------



## voyagerfan99

@Darren I can't do any remote control with it, but I will give that a try.


----------



## poligrax

Google Chrome


----------



## corewill2003

I use Pale Moon, I prefer it over other browsers as it's extremely fast and it runs only 1 process so it's light on processor and memory usage.


----------



## novicegeek

How about Netscape! I use it to access the Yahoo! chat rooms.


----------



## johnb35

novicegeek said:


> How about Netscape! I use it to access the Yahoo! chat rooms.


Thought they closed years ago?


----------



## novicegeek

Yeah, as they used to say in the Yahoo chat rooms... j/k


----------



## Computernerd2003

Personally, I use Pale Moon. It's light on system resources and it's good for my old PC, but I use it on both of my computers as I hate the ugly new GUI that FF and Chrome have.


----------



## Calin

Still Firefox , simply because I've been using it for so long I became a fanboy 
Although I do use Chrome on my phone.


----------



## TheRealSwede

I use EDGE (the browser built into Windows) on all my computers, and I use EDGE in my phone aswell...


----------



## beers

TheRealSwede said:


> EDGE


Blasphemous


----------



## TheRealSwede

beers said:


> Blasphemous


----------



## diypartsjoy

I use Microsoft Edge.


----------



## peter912

Between Firefox and Microsoft Edge which one would you choose to use and why ? I use Firefox because I have been using it for so many years now but I also have Microsoft Edge installed as well but don't use it.


----------



## johnb35

Firefox.  For the simple fact that there a ton of addons for it that aren't available in Edge.  Edge is no longer in production anyway as MS is coming out with a new browser based on Chromium.


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> Firefox.  For the simple fact that there a ton of addons for it that aren't available in Edge.  Edge is no longer in production anyway as MS is coming out with a new browser based on Chromium.


I'd like to point out that it's still Edge, it's just got a different back end. Unless they've said they're changing the name Edge isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Shlouski

I'm a stick in the mud and prefer to stick to what I'm used to, Internet explorer worked so I used it, edge works so I use it. I did try using firefox once but it wasn't able to open or display correctly a few distributors websites that I needed to use, so I immediately went back to Internet explorer and since then I have never had the inclination to try another browser.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> I'm a stick in the mud and prefer to stick to what I'm used to, Internet explorer worked so I used it, edge works so I use it. I did try using firefox once but it wasn't able to open or display correctly a few distributors websites that I needed to use, so I immediately went back to Internet explorer and since then I have never had the inclination to try another browser.


I really hope you meant Edge in your last line. Anyone using IE in this day and age is a fool, even MS says so.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> I really hope you meant Edge in your last line. Anyone using IE in this day and age is a fool, even MS says so.



I did mean Internet explorer, but this was years ago before edge and firefox didn't work well for me so I went straight back to Internet explorer, of course I've been using edge since it was released.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> I did mean Internet explorer, but this was years ago before edge and firefox didn't work well for me so I went straight back to Internet explorer, of course I've been using edge since it was released.


No I understood you meant IE at first but was talking about when you supposedly switched back to IE after using Edge and Firefox before. I used IE back in the day, don't get me wrong, but it's been years.


Shlouski said:


> I did try using firefox once but it wasn't able to open or display correctly a few distributors websites that I needed to use, so I immediately *went back to Internet explorer* and since then I have never had the inclination to try another browser.


----------



## novicegeek

I swore off Chrome. The dang browser lost all of my bookmarks - and I had a lot of them. I was able to find them, but not recover them in any useable format. I went back to IE. At least it's never lost my favorites.


----------



## TheRealSwede

novicegeek said:


> I swore off Chrome. The dang browser lost all of my bookmarks - and I had a lot of them. I was able to find them, but not recover them in any useable format. *I went back to IE.* At least it's never lost my favorites.



If you are not using Windows XP, I´m sure *you are using EDGE* (windows new IE)
And Yes! You still have IE in your computer but you have to search for Interner Explorer in order to find it..


----------



## novicegeek

Nope. I don't like Edge. I have it but only use it to check the weather, 'cause it's faster. It really doesn't have some of the features I'm used to using. So, I'm using IE 11 right now.


----------

